# Replace brake pads + rotors?



## alanbrito (Aug 12, 2006)

So, my buddy has an '04 Touareg. I am just posting for him. He went to the local dealer (who are well known for ripping people off) since he had the brake sensor light on. They told him he would have to replace his brake pads AND the rotors as well, for the 4 wheels, coming up to almost $2K. His car only has 36k miles, and I told him I thought they weren't being honest. You guys seen anything similar? Why would rotors go bad so early? He drives like a little girl, with no strong braking at all, in dry conditions... He hasn't seen any signs of vibration or lethargy regarding braking, the only indicator being the sensor light. I am trying to convince him on getting a second opinion before he gets mugged by the dealer. Any thoughts?


----------



## pilottim (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Replace brake pads + rotors? (alanbrito)*

We're seeing brakes last anywhere between 20k and 50k, so your friend fits right into the observed range. And $1500-$2000 sounds about right for a four wheel brake job from the dealer. The Touareg is a heavy vehicle, about 5k pounds, and the brake system is designed to do an excellent job at stopping all that mass. As a result, the pads and rotors wear out quickly. The rotors are designed to such tight tolerances that VW recommends replacing them when the pads wear out.
There are many posts here and on Club Touareg regarding aftermarket parts from Geoff at Alretta Truck Parts. He has brake kits for the Touareg that offer a much better price, better wear, less brake dust, etc. compared to the OEM. You can install them on all four wheels in just a few hours with the right tools. I haven't done this yet, but many here report it's an easy job. Check out Alretta's website:
http://www.alretta.com/ Click on "ClubTouareg rotor/pad offer".
Tim


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Replace brake pads + rotors? (alanbrito)*

More then likely his sensors went off for the front brakes. His rears are probably fine at the moment, but may need replacement a few months after the fronts. That is how mine were when I did them and I chose to just change them all at once so I did not have to be back under the car again in a couple of months to do the rears. They are pretty easy to replace yourself and if he does this he should see Geoff at Alretta. He will even sell the necessary tools to get the job done. His stuff is top notch.


----------



## alanbrito (Aug 12, 2006)

Great. Thank you guys for the replies. If it is not such a hard job we'll try to do it ourselves, if that means saving 1000 bucks.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (alanbrito)*

It really is not that hard to do yourself with a few instructions. I did it myself and I have never done brakes before until the Touareg. Click on Brakes: http://web.me.com/airtahoe/Touareg/Welcome.html



_Modified by Tahoe12 at 5:10 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## eraagentavi (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (alanbrito)*

I just ordered a full set from Geoff at Alretta $700..with all the tools and hardware VW wanted 600 for the brake pads alone..will attempt next weekend as Im snowed in this weekend.


----------



## masnannerb (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Replace brake pads + rotors? (alanbrito)*

Sounds like you have a solution but wanted to share that I have a 2005 with 56K miles on it. I have replaced the front pads twice and just replaced the rear for the first time. I have not had to replace rotors yet. The pads are averaging 20-25K miles for me.


----------



## Furiannn (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Replace brake pads + rotors? (alanbrito)*

Hi i live in the UAE and i have a v6 Touareg 2008 ..today is the date i put the car in service and after that they said i have to pay around 1000$ . i got really mad about this..It's certain it's a total rip off.They assume everyone is soo stupid and don't know "how to" about your car.They started with a long list with pieces and parts for my car that needs to be replaced.The car is only 65k km.The most expensive parts were the rotors and the sensors witch i noticed they were really cheap. I'm thinking to go buy lots of tools and read a damnn manual online and do it myself for 350$ with all the expenses.It's not worth it.How do you think they make so much money!!?? Do i need to mention they first suggested i need to change the timing belts as well.OMG i can't belive this..the links wich are mentioned below by the other guys are really usefull.And the rotors i don't think they wear off soo easy they are soo thick.I have a motorcycle and i learned to change the brakes myself.U've noticed how thin the brake discs are and i never changed them in 2 years of usage ..only the pads and everyone knows how you pump the brakes for motos at high speeds.....rip off..dnt trust ur local dealer that's my advice


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Replace brake pads + rotors? (masnannerb)*

But in fact you are not measuring your rotors, as these are made of a softer material known as high-carbon iron, and they are meant to wear apace of the brake pads. These Brembo brakes are in fact Ferrari brakes or Rolls Royce brakes, and are designed from a set of very absolute standards for performance and safety. You are, without a doubt, subverting that standard.
I would guaranty that your front rotors have an edge or lip to them which could cut pizza!
This will be unacceptably below the minimum thickness of 30mm, no doubt about it. The pads are made to carve themselves right through the rotors in their singular lifespan. The rotor does not need to pass your visual tests, it needs to pass the minimum spec called for by the manufacturer and the government - that's what keeps you safe in emergency stopping manuevers. While you may be proud of what you have "accomplished" you've done so at a significant price. What price your welfare and that of anyone else on the road you might unfortunately "encounter"?
If you took your vehicle in for a comprehensive CA state inspection, they would fail you for sure if they check these parameters. Are you ready for that?
There is a right and a wrong way to repair these Touareg brakes, and nothing short of attaining original performance and fitness, as when new, should be your goal.
Which is certainly not to say go to your dealer - as those who know me will say, far from that! Rather, take the right to repair into your hands and get the job done at a wholesale rate with the best parts purchased correctly and the labor done as a subcontract or by yourself and a friend. Be empowered to save money, but don't believe that means skimping on the real costs. Buy well...
Geoff


_Modified by RoutanDaddy at 5:57 PM 2-7-2010_


----------



## Furiannn (Feb 7, 2010)

*Re: Replace brake pads + rotors? (RoutanDaddy)*

I know what you mean man.i will take your advice in consideration thanx for it.I also know about the "lip" at the edge of the rotor it doesn't have one yet.And the major inspection is set to be in 1 year and a half from now.so no worry.perhaps i will raise some money to do it to the dealership.But still i'm not happy with the rip off ...it's not nice suckering people like that..and we can do nothing about it...you should see how it works here in the UAE ..lots of major malfunctioning people ...
cheers


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Replace brake pads + rotors? (Furiannn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furiannn* »_I know what you mean man.i will take your advice in consideration thanx for it.I also know about the "lip" at the edge of the rotor it doesn't have one yet.And the major inspection is set to be in 1 year and a half from now.so no worry.perhaps i will raise some money to do it to the dealership.But still i'm not happy with the rip off ...it's not nice suckering people like that..and we can do nothing about it...you should see how it works here in the UAE ..lots of major malfunctioning people ...
cheers 

I think RoutanDaddy intended his message as a reply to masnannerb as he is the one who replaced his pads twice without changing rotors.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Replace brake pads + rotors? (pilottim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pilottim* »_We're seeing brakes last anywhere between 20k and 50k, so your friend fits right into the observed range. 
Tim

For what its worth, I'm at 180,000 miles and only on my second set of pads & rotors and they're still good.


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Replace brake pads + rotors? (bravocharlie)*

You're probably that legendary old lady that no one's ever seen, kinda like the Yeti, er, the white guy walking thru the Himalayas, (not the TDI member in SLC...)


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: Replace brake pads + rotors? (RoutanDaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoutanDaddy* »_You're probably that legendary old lady that no one's ever seen, kinda like the Yeti, er, the white guy walking thru the Himalayas, (not the TDI member in SLC...)















 Um, where you going with that statement?


----------



## 0320thGTI (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: Replace brake pads + rotors? (Yeti35)*

Replaced my Rotors & Pads around the 33-35k range.... Just turned 57,xxxx.... Highly recommend the Stoptech slotted rotors & Hawk HPS pad set-up.... Slotted rotors can remove /disperse much of the un-wanted heat build-up which can lead to premature wear.... In addition the Stoptech rotors have been powdercoated black inside & out so the rust that would normally form on the hat is no longer an issue.... If anyone is interested I can put a quote together as I own my own Autoparts shop.....







Happy Motoring....


----------



## TwisTTer (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (eraagentavi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eraagentavi* »_I just ordered a full set from Geoff at Alretta $700..with all the tools and hardware VW wanted 600 for the brake pads alone..will attempt next weekend as Im snowed in this weekend.

When you say full set..you mean rotor, pads and sensors included? If it is then that's an amazing deal.


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (TwisTTer)*

And that includes all the caliper hardware and the rotor retention bolts too.
In case anyone might want to know, of course....


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (RoutanDaddy)*

Hmmm...RoutanDaddy signs off as Geoff...


----------



## RoutanDaddy (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: (Marble)*

Hey, I'm leading a double life!


----------

